
Trying to learn Ruby - phyushin
Any seasoned ruby devs want to recommend the best way to learn Ruby...  I&#x27;ve done codecademy but I don&#x27;t feel it instilled the Knowledge I was hoping it would if it helps Ive done vb6 some c#,java (android) but I&#x27;m really struggling with Ruby it just doesn&#x27;t seem to click with Mr if that makes sense....  Thank you for you time anyone that reads this
======
danielvf
(I learned Ruby from the pick-ax book while on a ship for a week with no
internet. This was in the days before Rails.)

Ruby is far simpler than java or C# - make sure you don't overcomplicate it.

Do you have some simple problems you can solve with it?

~~~
phyushin
I can do some simple ruby on account of It being almost English but I'm not
writing ruby code I'm writing vb code in ruby if that makes sense

------
phyushin
With me...

